# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  ¿Concurso MagiaPotagia?

## ign

No sé si mi pregunta va bien en este apartado, pero bueno.

¿No se va a realizar concurso del foro en 2012? Es simplemente curiosidad, je je.

----------


## Ravenous

Pues de momento no está contemplado, para este año al menos. Organizarlo es un trabajo considerable, y ya el año pasado tuvimos problemas diversos, antes, durante y después. Una lata, vamos.

----------


## sann

Solo por satisfacer mi curiosidad y la de creo que posiblemente unos cuantos tambien, en 2012 no hubo concurso,¿ se planea algo para 2013? osea, ¿se tiene previsto organizar alguno?, alomejor si se cambia la mecanica del concurso puede que provoque menos quebraderos de cabeza, o quiza poniendo una inscripcion(5€, por ejemplo), como fondo para premios para los ganadres... aveces ayuda tambien a tomarse las cosas mas seriamente y ha respetar los calendarios, y a presentar trabajos realizados mas en serio.
lo cierto es que he tenido mono de concurso, y no estoy ultimamente informado de otros posibles concursos, por no hablar de que me da algo de miedo ir y hacer el ridiculo en uno en directo..
un abrazo!

----------


## Orioriol

Estoy con sann. Me gustaría saber si hay algún planteamiento sobre el tema concurso. Ya imagino que debe ser un follón importante montarlo, pero debe haber otros motivos por los que haya decaído esto, no? Si alguien sabe de que va la cosa cuente algo por favor. Un saludito!

----------


## Coloclom

si llegamos a 65 usuarios que escriban en este hilo comprometiendose a participar en un concurso de videos, el equipo de moderación se compromete a organizarlo.

----------


## Moss

> si llegamos a 65 usuarios que escriban en este hilo comprometiendose a participar en un concurso de videos, el equipo de moderación se compromete a organizarlo.


Has vuelto a la guerra delincuente !!!  ;D

----------


## Tereso

> si llegamos a 65 usuarios que escriban en este hilo comprometiendose a participar en un concurso de videos, el equipo de moderación se compromete a organizarlo.


Me comprometo a participar, ya sea pagando una módica cantidad o gratis.

Comprométome  :Smile1:

----------


## sann

conque....65, ya son eh...
Que corra la voz pues!! yo me arrecomprometo!

PD, no se podria cambiar el 2 por el 3 de 2012? al hilo, para que no haya confusiones?

----------


## Prendes

¡62 más y esta hecho!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Bueno yo no me sumo al concurso pero me sumo a dar mi ayuda en lo que necesiten para organizarlo...

----------


## lalogmagic

61 son los pocos que faltan. 

Yo me comprometo.

----------


## gerry_99

yo me comprometo jejeje ya faltamos menos, vamos que si se puede!!

----------


## magiafacila

Pues 59 ya son los que quedan si no he contado mal. Me comprometo yo también

----------


## julioso

Ahora 58

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

Uno menos 57

----------


## ElMagoRodri

56 Ahora.

----------


## MacRub

55... contar conmigo!  :Smile1:

----------


## MR.fun

Yo mas bien podria hacer el riduculo y no creo que sea un concurso de esa indole, pero si necesitais ayuda tambien me presto.

----------


## Triple H

Venga, me animo!

----------


## MrTrucado

Conmigo solo quedan 52, se nota que hay ganas de concurso

----------


## S. Alexander

51 conmigo... se ve que he perdido una carta xD (qué chispa tengo)

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## RodrigoArahuetes

Que sean 50 !! Ya queda menos :p

----------


## gaspy_xx

Y ahora 49!!

----------


## sann

Va o queee ! que sucede? venga chicos que pasa?  que esto habia empezao muy bien! Renad? elmoronta? magdani? iban? . . . todos ! ! QUE ESTO SE PONGA EN MARCHA ! !
porfii...

----------


## renard

Por ti Sann lo que aga falta que sean 47,si si 47 ya me conoceis yo ago 2 juegos y porque no me dejan hacer 3 jeje.

----------


## elmoronta

Sann, te has acordado de mi!!!! Se me saltan la lagrimas  :Wink1:  bueno yo intentare grabarme en vacaciones para tener un video preparado, porque como caiga por examenes... Imposible!! 46!!

----------


## SERX

por sumar ! ! !   :Wink1:  un saludo chicos ! ! !

----------


## MagNity

Que sepais que cuando queden pocos, algunos moderadores vamos a borrar mensajes para que la cuenta vuelva a empezar y así crear un bucle... jejeje

----------


## Javi Drama

Bueno venga que sean 45 con Serx y 44 conmigo...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ella

jajajaja 65!!! es un monton!!!
me comprometo solo para ver correr sangre....

enviado desde mi casa  :117:

----------


## Tremevis

Venga va 42

----------


## Skarim

Lo importante es participar dicen no?? jajaj
 quedan 41 supongo

----------


## imdumas

Me comprometo a ello, pero necesitaría saber las fechas. Si cae en exámenes me temo que haré un juego birrioso, pero comprometido estoy xD.

40 y restando! (aunque 65 son muchos señores mods, no vamos a llegar a esa cifra ni de coña jajaja cabroncetes)

----------


## MrTrucado

Yo creo que solo por ver el video de algunos de los concursantes de nivel como hay, solo por eso ya deberias de hacer el concurso, yo participaré y haré bulto,je,je. Venga chicos que ya quedan menos!!!

----------


## salinger

yo nunca es subido un vídeo por miedo o verguenza ...pero que requisitos seria y para cuando seria ? soy novato xd

----------


## S. Alexander

Que hagas magia (aunque no seas mago), que no lo edites o te quitan el vídeo y que dure más de 2 minutos y menos de 10. Normalmente es eso.


Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Sois tós muy susceptiiiiibles xD

----------


## DaarkBro

Venga, yo no tengo mucho que ofrecer, pero, ¡me comprometo!  :117: 

Ya 39, supongo.

----------


## salinger

muchas gracias alexander, aunque sea para hacer bulto también me comprometo yo, 38 venga venga que la gente se anime

----------


## Odran

Dios que verguenza... dejadmelo pensar un par de dias... Si es que me dais tres vueltas todos!! Jo*eeer. Ahora ya no duermo!

----------


## Orioriol

También me apunto. 37

----------


## Tereso

Animo y valor, hay que apoyar este concurso; es para nosotros!

Ya faltan menos  :Smile1: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jonathan25

yo estaria interesado,pero soy nuevo y nose muy bien de que va..que condiciones tiene este concurso?si me lo podeis explicar os lo agradeceria..saludos

----------


## sann

te grabas, sin cortes ni ediciones, anuncias que es para el concurso y lo envias, facil y sencillo, de todos modos, creo que por aqui por el foro andan las bases del concurso, echales un vistazo a ver

----------


## Coloclom

Si se hace, las bases y normas del concurso se redactarán de nuevo. Así que puede que no tengan nada que ver con las anteriores.

----------


## sann

UKI duky, a apechugar con lo que sea, creo que no quedamos tantos asique venga y a apuntarse los que falten!!

----------


## Skarim

Solo quería reflotar este tema, por si ha habido gente que no lo vio en su momento. Y si hay gente que lo vio y no se animó le animo, porque a parte de que nos va a ayudar a los novatos a a trabajarnos un truco y dejarlo lo más pulido posible, también debe ser una maravilla ver tantos buenos magos en acción.

----------


## Tereso

Pues no se ve muy animado esto, por lo pronto expreso mis mejores deseos para que se lleve a cabo el concurso  :Smile1:

----------


## sann

No quiero parecer pesado. pero esta iniciativa ha caido en saco roto. no?

----------


## mayico

No Sann,  o cae nada en saco roto, simplemente estas fechas son malas para organizar, trabajo por todos lados, finales de cursos y mil historias más. Los moderadores también somos personas. Bueno hay alguno que no pero vaya.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

REFLOTO ESTE HILO!!!! QUEDAMOS 36!! MAÑANA LO PROMOCIONARÉ EN MI ESCUELA. TIENEN QUE ESTAR SUSCRITOS PARA PARTICIPAR?

----------


## Tereso

Ánimo, con paciencia y salibita, hay que apuntarnos más y tenerle paciencia a los moderatas que están ocupados viendo la manera de dominar el mundo  :Wink1: 

Animo y valor a todos  :Smile1:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Yo me apunto, que le estoy cogiendo el gustillo a esto de grabar vídeos.

----------


## Tereso

> Yo me apunto, que le estoy cogiendo el gustillo a esto de grabar vídeos.



Ya falta uno menos  :Smile1:

----------

